# National 4-H poultry judging and egg conference



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Two weeks ago my 4-H poultry judging team went to penn state university and competed at the state level for judging eggs, ready to cook carcasses, and production hens. 

We never thought it would happen but... We took states!! So now in November we get to go to Louieville, Kentucky to compete at the national level! I'm so EGG-cited ( haha get it?) about it! Do you guys know of or are in any other 4-H clubs that are going that the Montgomery county club could meet up with and start some connections? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't answer your question, but CONGRATS!!!! and GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

